# No bimmerfest signing book?



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

So I'm told they were asked to revive the book from the front desk. Is it available somewhere else? Do we need a secret handshake?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Anyone? Obviously too late now, but it would be good info for others. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I seen a post in here where a couple signed a book. Not sure where it was located at though.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I want to bring this thread back up. Is there a signing book? I'll be down there in 3 days.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Shon528 said:


> I want to bring this thread back up. Is there a signing book? I'll be down there in 3 days.


I forgot to look for it....possibly the receptionist at the front desk has it or knows about it. You could ask to speak to Jonathan....if anyone knows he will.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

watever said:


> I forgot to look for it....possibly the receptionist at the front desk has it or knows about it. You could ask to speak to Jonathan....if anyone knows he will.


I did ask for Jonathan but he was in the back at the moment. With so much going on, I completely forgot about it the rest of the day.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

I took re-delivery of our F31 June 2nd..asked about the book..they were "aware of it" but could not locate it.....

Great job on the re-delivery....exercises and vehicle orientation plus royal treatment at the Marriott with dinner and following morning's breakfast were excellent. Lunch at the PDC was not just a sandwich & chips box lunch either; you could choose several entrees...we grabbed the sliced sirloin of beef.....that got us down the road and "thru the Dragon" before stopping for the night in Knoxville.

Many thanks to Mike Mullins and his crew for a great experience...certainly glad we did BOTH the ED and PDC of our F31!


----------

